# Silicone bulb covers.



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Anybody know where to get the lil silicone bulb covers so u can change the color of small bulbs like gauges and things like that


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe auto zone, but you can get colored bulbs or the ones I found at auto zone they change 7 different colors and they are led.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

advance auto parts didnt have them and i didnt have time to check auto zone but they stock about the same stuff. did u find different color bulbs for gauges like a 2'' water temp gauge


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes at auto zone I think there were red, blue, amber and green colored bulbs.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Cool thanks ill try to stop tomorrow


----------

